# Ideas needed, what to do with old speakers



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I’ve got a set of old speakers in the basement (about three feet tall) and want to do something with them to fit into my “Horror Rock Café” theme. I was thinking of putting them in the rock-in-roll graveyard but what can I do with them to add a little “spook”. No they will not be working (the speakers are shot) so anything goes with them...ideas?


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

You can make them look like Guitar Amps lean a guitar against them. can make a speaker monster paint eyes on the center cones use old record player with lid to make the mouth. can put them together and make a speaker coffin you would have 6 feet. So many things can be done Ill post more if I can think of anything. Later :jol:


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

It might be cool to remove the actual speakers from the cabinet and pump fog through them, spilling out the grill cloth.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Or have a monster/zombie/hand/skellie or anything else breaking out of them.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Paint them gray stone-fleck and make Rock 'n Roll Tombstones.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

If the front covers are nylon do that 'push the skull face out of thing"

ala this link:
http://www.members.cox.net/frightwerks/3dtv.html

Face coming out of the speakers would be cool.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I like the amp and fog ideas. Maybe I can mix the two and also add a light inside the cabinet. Take the old speakers out, run fog through them and run a 100watt (or so) blue bulb in the cabinet. This way they would be glowing, fog dripping amps! 

Slimy, I like your idea also, I’ll see how they look with the lights and fog and decide from there. As always you guys/gals are a gold mind of ideas!


----------

